# Your first car!!!



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys whats was your first ever car........... this was mine a Renault 16, not the actual one but you get the idea mine cost £160 of a friend of the family when i'd just passed my test 28yrs ago & it was also hand painted red on the bottom half, it was column change & took me just over a week to wreck the gears ... lol. post pics if you can?..


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

just started driving a little over a year ago, heres my first which i still drive


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine was a beige/gold vetra B, I don't have any pics of it, but it was horrid, I don't think I washed it once in the 6 months I had it, bought for £800 off a mate, it failed its MOT and I sold it for about £50 to one of these companies that buy MOT failures.

Massive mistake, lesson learnt the hard way


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

dalecyt said:


> just started driving a little over a year ago, heres my first which i still drive


Nice! Are you on TotalMINI? Look through my statistics to find the projects and resto's thread on mine!

My first car was a k-reg pug 106, which I have no pic of and DO NOT care to remember!! :lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

mine was a mk2 1.1 fiesta in bright metalic blue with pearl white metalic hub caps, all standard, no pics unfortunatly.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

A 1977 Mazda 323 rotbox followed shortly by a Lada 1600CLX and a MkI Fiasco.

My taste has improved in time.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Hillman Hunter in green like this only falling apart.
Used to overheat all the time so had to free wheel down hills to keep it cool!!








Then one of these
Cortina M111 in white with a red starsky and hutch type stripe on it - it came that way not my choice i promise - 








one of these








Nippy little thing. 1725 cc engine. 4 speed with overdrive in 3rd and 4th. Would dump all over a 2 litre capri so was worth the fun. :thumb:
Would only really turn left as the subframe was rotten and used to flex on right hand turns.
Then there was a Mk1 escort, Rover 2200SC, Peugeot 504 estate with 7 seats and then a Black 1.6 cavalier!!
Favourite shed though was one of these








Same colour same vinyl roof. 1.3 engine, alloy wheels and bucket seats.
Until you drive one, which will probably NEVER happen now you will not appreciate what fun they were.
Kept it 5 years around lots of other cars and it never failed me!!
Ming the junk collector


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

E reg MG Metro Turbo back in 94


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine's a Fiesta 1.3. Still have it 10 years later :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

T Reg Citroen Xsara 1.4i


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

One of these!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Fiat Panda 4x4 Sisley '89 F bought in '98 for £1400


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Peugeot 205 GT, identical to the one pictured but I put the 1.9 GTI alloys on it. I was 21 and couldn't afford the insurance for a GTI


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine was a Ford Escort MK1 simular to the one below, on a N Reg when I passed my test 29 years ago. It had been painted beige with a brush with a chocolate colured vinyl roof.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Bedford CF van


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

This was my first car (excuse the manky drive, that was sorted out a while ago!)










Had it 11 years this year  It won't be going anywhere  Still tucked up in my garage.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

C524 EOD

Red Austin Metro 1 litre


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> This was my first car (excuse the manky drive, that was sorted out a while ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is stunning cheers dude reminds me of my mini clubman estate i once had..


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

No pics, l wish l had, it was a big wing Mk1 Escort,fully rally prepped. In fact when l rubbed it down for spraying it turned out to be the one that Tony Drummond drove when he was sponsored by The Who. Dayglo Orange! Didn't quite have the rallying success that he had but had a lot of fun club rallying.One year l was travelling marshall in the Ezzy at the Kielder stages of the RAC rally and caught Russel Brookes doing some illegal servicing in a fire road. Happy Days.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

A 54 plate 206 "S" model, a 1.1 with less power than a snail lol


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I had the use of my mam's Fiat Punto 55S after I passed my test and then her 98 1.4 Mégane (bought brand new and collected by me, who then managed to almost completely knacker it over the following 3 years). I then bought myself a 92 Peugeot 309, GL I think - not mine, but a pic of what mine looked a bit like when I bought it:









It was rotten - it was ex-Met Police, had been to the moon and back (probably over most of the kerbs in the way), was one of the last carburetored 1.4s and was a shed in every conceivable way. I put a set of 1.6 GTi wheels on, Bilstein Sportline kit which made it so hard it was virtually undriveable, a mint GLX interior and a stereo so loud it made the door cards fall off. The bonnet catch had snapped and the carburetor packed up in the end. I always liked 309s though and I'd have another if there was such a thing as a good one (I don't think there is).
I moved to London shortly after and didn't need a car. When I came back to the Midlands I got a 92 1.6i Ghia Escort Estate, which was great - 123k and the engine was in fine order. Just a shame it had no floor and the steering rack fell to bits.



Ming said:


> Favourite shed though was one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mate (who sold me the 309 for 100 quid) had one - I seem to recall he paid about £250 for it in about 1998, put it through an MOT (it needed a new throttle cable so he went down to the bike shop and got himself a brake cable for a tandem :lol and _at least_ doubled his money. I can't remember where he sold it but it turned out that the guy I bought it went to the same college, not that he knew until he saw the guy desparately pouring water into it somewhere as even more came out of the bottom.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

this was mine (but not this one pictured) exact colour and wheels.

1.6 Ford Cortina Crusader Estate


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

mk1 escort ,yellow,paid £70 them were the days!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

My first car was a 1972 orange mini van THV 467 M.

Since then I have had
7 Escorts
MG Midget
Ford Anglia
Cavalier
E46 320d Touring
Presently 118d

I forgot I also had a Land Rover Defender 110 hardtop. I got it when I got the E46 for when I went fishing.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> This was my first car (excuse the manky drive, that was sorted out a while ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:argie::argie:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Same as this but nordic blue


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Same as this but nordic blue


Quality motors was into these in the 90's i had five & heres the one i restored..


















Picture quality's not good as i had to take a pictures of polaroids i have.. enjoy


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

No pictures I'm afraid but first car was a Sunbeam Alpine series 3 1964.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine was a 2009 Seat Ibiza Sport Coupe, fell in love with the new shape just before I started driving, the motivation put me through learning and then I bought one a little while after my 18th.. Drove the first brand new motor in Brighton as I picked it up extra early from the dealership! I did love that car! Six weeks in someone hit the back end, only scratched it, but after that I didn't like it anymore :-( had it 15 months then went onto a 10 plate clio I-music (biggest mistake ever) changed that after 9 months and got my lovely Twingo! 
Here's the Ibiza:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

My first car, had it 2 years. Great little thing 


















OTT with the snow foam.....


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm about to embarrass myself twice over with this post - (a) because I am obviously a lot older than you guys and (b) my first car was an Austin A40, not the actual one in the pic but exactly the same colour scheme. It cost me the princely sum of £125 and it was an absolute rust bucket, even though it was only 7 years old when I got it. It had lever-arm shock absorbers on the front which, as they were quite worn, made the car wallow as you drove along. Another endearing habit it had was the starter motor would continue to spin after the engine had started - you had to hit the starter with a hammer or other such object to get the damn thing to stop turning. :wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pug 309 1.3

lowered, GTI polished alloys, GTI seats and dash...in fact it was a GTI replica...

White with the red stripe...

Magic car...I remember having to save up as I wanted 205 width tyres, instead of 195s....it was worth it though...now running 285s mind you! :lol:

Followed the 309 up with my AX GT....:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Here was mine. The 'Rusty', sorry I meant trusty Fiat 127 SPORT....


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mk5 Cortina for me, my second car was also a mk5 Cortina


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I had this:










Then This:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry. . . . .

This:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4505916630

Then This


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sorry. . . . .
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


like the nova, don't care much for the storm trooper though :lol:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I broke it in the end


----------

